# Would appreciate your input on my first pistol I will be purchasing tomorrow



## godschild (Nov 1, 2013)

I will be going to a gun and knife show tomorrow that we have every year in our area. While I have used many firearms of my family's for hunting and practicing purposes, I have never purchased one for myself. Since I haven't got my paycheck this week yet, I only have $200 to spend on a used handgun. I don't know much about models, brands, and which ones have ammo that is easily purchased (kept in stock everywhere). I know it is sad that I only have that much to spend tomorrow and yall will be laughing, but please help me to figure out what is available for my little bit of money. All I know so far is that I don't want a revolver. I would like to get something that will be able to protect my son and I if the need ever arises. Help please! :smt1099 Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that I plan on getting my concealed carry asap. Much love, godschild


----------



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

Most gun shows I have went to you can't buy a really good pistol for 200, unless you go with maybe a keltec 380, but they are closer to 300 new. those gun shows are good but they are usally marked up on the gun prices. you could get a Hi-point new for around that price but I don't recommend that and i am sure alot of people will agree with me. your best bet is a Mom & Pap's pawn shop and I would get a 9mm if it was my first pistol. hope this helps.:smt1099


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Like your screen name! Here ya go:

What things should I look for when buying a used semi-auto pistol? - Nevada Shooters 

Selecting Your First Handgun

Buying a Used Handgun

Keep and Bear Arms - Gun Owners Home Page - 2nd Amendment Supporters

General caveats? (And I don't care who does, or doesn't agree)

1. You're always better off buying from a local dealer - with a storefront - than you are buying from an unknown dealer at a gunshow. Yes, I've made purchases at local gun shows; but, the guns were new; I'm a gunsmith; AND I knew where the dealer's store was located, and took into consideration how close (or far) the dealer was from my home.

2. I, personally, wouldn't purchase a used Glock without test firing it first. Neither do I purchase anything other than third generation Glock pistols - Glock, GmbH/Inc.'s most extensively field tested and generally trouble-free family of pistols.

3. I read what you said; and I'm going to tell you that I have never once in my life recommended a novice pistol shooter should begin his career with a semiautomatic pistol; and, 50 years ago, neither did I. My very first handgun was a Colt Python with a six inch barrel - A choice that I have never regretted making.

4. What's the most common pistol(s) I see breaking down on firing lines? That would be Hi-Points; and S&W Sigmas have the very worst triggers I have ever felt on any handgun.

5. Either 38 Special/357 Magnum, or 9 x 19mm would be the perfect centerfire cartridge for you to begin with.

6. Neither have I ever suggested that someone should buy an inexpensive self-defense handgun. My wife and I, now, live on fixed income; but the pistol I carry everyday represents a thirteen hundred dollar (+) investment; and I did all of the modification work by myself. (Well, almost all by myself; I had a local machinist use his powered end mill and lathe to complete some machine work that I didn't want to attempt by hand.)

7. A good first choice pistol? Either CZ, EAA, or FN/USA. (The polymer frames will cost you less.) In your situation I think I'd do some more reading, and use a credit card. Good luck, godschild!  That's, 'God' with a capital, 'G' - Right!


----------



## godschild (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks. I have heard that it's hard to get ammo for some firearms now and will be getting harder. Is there any certain ones that I should not get due to this problem? I am a good shot with a 9mm and a 380? or .38 I can't remember which it was. I have had success with a 40 cal of my friends with targets. I like .22 pistols of my family members. I've been shooting them all my life. I just don't know what's cheapest available lately with ammo that is easily purchased due to "ammo shortages." I'm a big sized girl with kinda big hands. I've read to stay away from Hi-Point so I know I don't want one of those. Down here at the gun shows, you can get some pretty good deals from the people that live around here that are just trying to get rid of unwanteds.


----------



## godschild (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks and of course it's God's child with a Capitol G! I figured it was already used when I registered because it is on other forums that I'm on of a different subject matter. I can't get credit cards because my first husband ruined my "never used before" credit when I married him at 17 yrs old. He bankrupted after I divorced him and now I can't get my credit cleared without an attorney. I'm now 36 and can't afford an attorney lol. Thanks for your help. I appreciate it. I also don't want a hi-point or a glock because of misfiring problem associated with them. Just so everyone knows, I'm not a deadbeat. I am a disabled single mom awaiting back/neck surgery on SSI and broke. I pay my bills and have little else afterwards. I've worked my whole life paying taxes also. I was wanting to save up some $ and buy something new but my neighborhood has gone to the dogs and I no longer feel as safe as I once did when I moved here. Thieves, drug fiends, and pervs have moved in around here. Moving isn't an option right now either. I'm kinda between a rock and a hard place as they say.  I shopped around at the pawn shops and their mark up is so high it's ridiculous.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I haven't read the previous posts, so that being the case, $200.00 isn't going to buy you anything of any quality, especially at a gunshow. You might do okay if a friend or an acquaintance had something to sell you, and if they knew your situation. 

Long story made short, keep saving up money, until you have enough to buy a decent handgun. It's going to take $400.00 or so, and that will give you the ability to purchase a decent gun. 

And......I don't mean to sound sexist, but it sounds as if you could use some help in deciding on a handgun. The last thing you want to do, is buy a piece of junk with your hard-earned money. Try and take someone along with you that knows his or her way around firearms. Ask around, I'm quite sure you'll find someone who would be willing to assist you.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

If you are looking for a home defense firearm, have you considered a shotgun? You could probably find a decent 12 or 20 gauge pump for $200. If a disability is an issue, the 20 gauge should work for you. I'd recommend a Mossberg 500 or Remington 870, but there are plenty of old Winchester shotguns out there for $200. something to consider.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Read this: http://www.handgunforum.net/new-handguns-area/2496-newbie-guns-need-help-where-start.html

This one, which ranks various handguns, may present you with "information overload": The Handgun Information Resource


----------



## godschild (Nov 1, 2013)

Paratrooper, I don't think you sounded sexist at all. I will be taking someone with me when I do go to buy. I know how people will try to pass junk on to women when they think they don't know any better. Just like I would never go buy a car without a male with me. Thanks for your input. It is welcomed.


----------



## godschild (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks Steve. I will read it thoroughly.


----------



## godschild (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi Hud. I shoot my dad's shotguns with ease so I don't think my disability should be a problem. One of my favorites of his to shoot is his old Winchester 25-35 with the octagon barrel. I love it. but he said I can't have it until he croaks lol. I also like shooting his rifle too. I can't remember what kind it is but it is from some war before Vietnam. It's awesome but he won't let me have that one until he's gone either. He said if I want one, I have to buy one just like he did. I understand though. He just wants me to buy my first firearm myself so I have more appreciation for it. And, he doesn't want to come off his.  I also like to shoot sks ak series, and ar-15s. They are awesome but I don't need anything like that. Like I said, I'm not new to guns, but I don't know specifics so I appreciate all yalls help. Have a great, blessed evening.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I would recommend looking at the gun show buying from a local dealer. A good .357 mag revolver can be found for $250.00 to $350.00 and it gives you 2 different types of ammo .38 spl or .357 mag. the 38's c an usually be found and are cheaper than the .357 with less recoil to practice with and there are very good self defense rounds as well. The manual of arms on a revolver is easier to learn as well as the maintenance. the needed accessories are readily available.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I know that you said that you didn't want a revolver. But, try to keep an open mind, as they are easy to operate and require far less maintenance than a semi-auto pistol does. 

A good brand / model of revolver truly is timeless. Semi's come and go, but a good tried and true revolver tends to hang around. I have many, mostly all S&W's. As far as I'm concerned, S&W makes the best revolver in the world. I've owned and shot many Colt Python's, and some will say they have the best action. I can't tell any difference. 

Many S&W models shoot both the .38 and the .357 round. That way, you can practice with one (.38) and use the .357 for self-defense. Myself, I prefer the stainless steel models. 

Anyways, give a good brand of revolver some thought. Learn with it, take good care of it, and then if you should decide to do so, sell it later and recoup most, if not all, of your money back.

Whatever you end up doing or decide, the best of luck to you.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

I thought you might like to see my wife's first (and only) personal handgun:

http://imageshack.us/a/img51/4760/6tft.jpg

It's a dual caliber 38 Special/357 Magnum, Ruger SP-101 with a 3" barrel, an exposed hammer spur, and soft-rubber Hogue Monogrip. She practices with both 38's and 357's; but she always carries 357 Magnum. This is a powerful, utterly reliable handgun that is LARGE ENOUGH TO DO A LOT OF PRACTICE WITH, BUT STILL SMALL ENOUGH TO CARRY UNOBTRUSIVELY. She is, also, 'cheating heart' accurate with it, too!

Last time my friends watched her shoot somebody asked me, '_Who taught her how to do that?_' When I replied that she already knew how to shoot on the day we met; but, yes, I was the one who had shown her how to use a handgun, I heard someone in the group mutter, '_Fool, no girlfriends for you!_' :mrgreen:

NOTE: Not to overstate the point, but, the manual-of-arms for a semiautomatic pistol is considerably more complex than for a revolver; consequently, it's a whole lot easier to make a (serious) mistake with a semi-auto than it is with a revolver. You're, also, more likely to have a misfire or failure-to-feed, as well. (You'd have to learn how to skillfully - and quickly - handle these potential problems, and to do so while you're under pressure, too.)


----------



## lakeforktx (Oct 16, 2013)

.410 Snake Charmer new less than $200.00..simple and will do plenty of damage..also like my Ruger LCP they are about 300.00 new...just a thought....good luck with what ever you get...


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I would suggest looking for a Makarov PM or CZ82. Ammo can be tricky to find, but it is out there. 9x18 is like a 380+P. and they can be found in good shape for 175-275 depending on area (and some places 325 and up)
That said, I too love a good 357 revolver. I personally would not count them out. 
And as usual, this advice is worth what you paid for it...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

lakeforktx said:


> .410 Snake Charmer new less than $200.00..simple and will do plenty of damage..also like my Ruger LCP they are about 300.00 new...just a thought....good luck with what ever you get...


With all due respect, this is very bad advice.
The .410 shotgun shell is not a good fight stopper, particularly from a very short barrel.
The derringer form of pistol gives you only two shots, and is very difficult to reload quickly.
This derringer must be thumb-cocked for each separate shot, which is also a slow, fumble-prone process when you are in real danger.
And the derringer form of pistol is too small to be fired comfortably with effective accuracy.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When _*Snake Charmer *_was mentioned, this came to mind: Original 'SNAKE CHARMER' H.KOON INC .410 : Single Shot Shotguns at GunBroker.com

Even still, I can think of better choices. I'm just not a big fan of long guns for home defense.


----------



## lakeforktx (Oct 16, 2013)

I was thinking "budget" minded, and how simple to operate...and the Snake Charmer is pretty small...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

lakeforktx said:


> I was thinking "budget" minded, and how simple to operate...and the Snake Charmer is pretty small...


You pretty much have to be spot on your game with a single shot firearm.

Doesn't leave much room for a mistake.......one that could cost you your life.


----------



## lakeforktx (Oct 16, 2013)

But it is a "shotgun" with #4 shot..you can cover a few bases pretty quick..I have never had mine jam..also good for taking out all the critters around farm,pretty handy tool for country folks..it was just a thought..


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

lakeforktx said:


> But it is a "shotgun" with #4 shot..you can cover a few bases pretty quick..I have never had mine jam..also good for taking out all the critters around farm,pretty handy tool for country folks..it was just a thought..


Shotgun or not, I'd never recommend a single-shot firearm for self-defense. Yours may never jam, but it only takes once to put your life in jeopardy, and not everyone always hits the mark the first time they fire.

Conclusive lab studies have concluded, that 99.9999% of all criminals prefer not to wait around until you reload your firearm before commencing to shoot at them again.


----------



## lakeforktx (Oct 16, 2013)

That's some good stats right there..... survey also says that a 99.9999% of people prefer a shotgun over no gun....LOL


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

lakeforktx said:


> That's some good stats right there..... survey also says that a 99.9999% of people prefer a shotgun over no gun....LOL


You do have a point..............:smt023


----------



## northstar19 (Aug 11, 2013)

A shotgun is a very good idea at the price. But a shotgun can also be difficult to pump, especially in a crisis. Of course, you can get a single-shot version, and cheap, too, but that's not a good idea for home defense. My recommendation? Take another look at Hi-Point pistols. Every review I've ever read about a Hi-Point pistol states that the gun is solid, reliable, and accurate. And it comes with a lifetime guarantee. At first, shooters want to hate this cheap, ugly, heavy gun. Then, when they actually try it, they find out that it's much better than they expected. It may be just what you need, for now.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

northstar19 said:


> A shotgun is a very good idea at the price. But a shotgun can also be difficult to pump, especially in a crisis. Of course, you can get a single-shot version, and cheap, too, but that's not a good idea for home defense. My recommendation? Take another look at Hi-Point pistols. Every review I've ever read about a Hi-Point pistol states that the gun is solid, reliable, and accurate. And it comes with a lifetime guarantee. At first, shooters want to hate this cheap, ugly, heavy gun. Then, when they actually try it, they find out that it's much better than they expected. It may be just what you need, for now.


Good idea in regards to the Hi-Point handgun. Although I have never shot one or owned one, I have heard over and over, that they do what they were intended to do.

They do fire and they are relatively cheap to buy. For some that don't want to invest a bunch of $$'s in a gun, it might be the way to go.


----------



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

Hey godchild if you didn't get a gun already you might try a local gun shop & put a gun on layaway, I know it not what you want but at least you know your getting a good gun, you might try the taurus 24/7 g2 in 9mm my wife had one & she loved it, you should be able to get one for 400 to 450 new in the box I hope this help.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

"Long story made short, keep saving up money, until you have enough to buy a decent handgun. It's going to take $400.00 or so, and that will give you the ability to purchase a decent gun."
Good advise from Paratrooper, you could be flushing $200 down the toilet, and later wish you had put that towards something that you could trust your life with. Since $200 is a lot of money for you now, it will be more difficult for you to come up with another $400 later once you've realized your mistake. Also understand that at $200 a lot of used guns could be at the end of their useful life and they are selling at that price for a reason, and if purchased from a dealer, the dealer probably paid $100 for it. Keep in mind that you will have to practice with that firearm, which will further put a lot of wear and tear on it, so much so that it may fail when you need it most. Some of the "new" inexpensive firearms are not made that well, use inferior materials and are prone to breakage especially if you practice enough with it as you should. As for a decent handgun in the under $400 range I would consider the Tristar/Canik CZ 75 clones in 9mm. I own 3 "real" CZ's which cost a bit more, the Tristar/Canik pistols from the ones I've handled appear to be a good value for the money, and you would be getting a "new" pistol, all steel construction, 14 round magazine capacity, excellent ergonomics and very easy and fun to shoot. The Ruger LCP line in .380 or 9mm. might also be a good choice, and are from a reputable company, but because of their light weight are more difficult to control.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

If it were me I definitely would go with a revolver. I have numerous handguns, and long guns, BUT the 1 that resides in my nightstand is a S&W Model 36 Chief's Special, snub nose 38sp. I have ALL of the calibers covered right up to a 454 casull, I have numerous semi autos, BUT there is something very comforting in know that IF I ever need my handgun in the middle of the night I do not need to fumble with a safety or any other function that can become tough when you are awaken unexpectedly!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

MoMan said:


> If it were me I definitely would go with a revolver. I have numerous handguns, and long guns, BUT the 1 that resides in my nightstand is a S&W Model 36 Chief's Special, snub nose 38sp. I have ALL of the calibers covered right up to a 454 casull, I have numerous semi autos, BUT there is something very comforting in know that IF I ever need my handgun in the middle of the night I do not need to fumble with a safety or any other function that can become tough when you are awaken unexpectedly!


Yup......absolutely nothing wrong with a good revolver. I'm not sure what exactly it is, but there's something about revolvers and the way they are designed and made, that makes them almost a work of art.

I have plenty of semi-autos, but it's my S&W revolvers and their gorgeous lines, that make them sexy as all get out. That, and their simplicity.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...However, when a modern double-action revolver goes bad, it's usually a job for a good-quality, expensive gunsmith.
Many things that go wrong with _single-action_ semi-autos are suitable for home repair, and mostly involve swapping-out parts.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...However, when a modern double-action revolver goes bad, it's usually a job for a good-quality, expensive gunsmith.
> Many things that go wrong with _single-action_ semi-autos are suitable for home repair, and mostly involve swapping-out parts.


True, but if you buy a good brand of revolver, such as Colt or S&W, they will stand behind their product, even if they don't offer a life-time guarantee in writing. I sent a 30 yr. old revolver back to S&W because of some very strange pitting on the front of the cylinder crane. I bought the gun used, and it had only been fired five times. Over the years, the pitting showed up, and the original owner had no idea as to why.

Long story made short, S&W replaced the old crane with a new one and polished it to match the rest of the frame. No charge and they shipped it back to me for free.

Just for the record, I've never had a revolver go bad on me and need repairing, with the exception of the above example. I bought it in that condition.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I put about 10,000 rounds thru my S&W Model 29, which had an 8 3/8 barrel, after that the forcing cone started to erode, so I replaced it with a 4 inch barrel, other than that the gun held up well and I've had no issues regarding timing, or cylinder lock up and the gun is just as tight as it was when new.


----------



## doverRich (Nov 4, 2013)

just a brief 2 cents to throw in the mix. my wife and I each have a Bersa thunder 380, they weren't alot over $200 new a few years ago. now i consider myself a rifleman first and formost, and i am in no way a defense gun expert. i know the Bersa doesn't hold a candle to many of the high quality pistols mentioned here, but it doesn't have near the cost either.(unless they went crazy high since we bought ours). it's a relatively simple to handle, easy to shoot, dependable(so far), lower cost pistol.


----------



## jasmine2501 (Oct 10, 2012)

I agree with previous advice to save your money and get a Beretta 

These junk guns on the market today and they just aren't safe and dependable. And, you need safe and dependable in the only gun you own. In the mean time, get a pepper blaster and get a friend to take you to the range so you can try all the fine offerings from Beretta.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

jasmine2501 said:


> I agree with previous advice to save your money and get a Beretta.
> 
> These junk guns on the market today and they just aren't safe and dependable. And, you need safe and dependable in the only gun you own. In the mean time, get a pepper blaster and get a friend to take you to the range so you can try all the fine offerings from Beretta.


While I agree with your thinking you, probably, meant to write, 'BERSA'? :smt002 (Which ain't such a poor choice; it's just going to be a little tough to learn on, practice with, and shoot straight.)



desertman said:


> I put about 10,000 rounds thru my S&W Model 29, which had an 8 3/8 barrel, after that the forcing cone started to erode, so I replaced it with a 4 inch barrel, other than that the gun held up well and I've had no issues regarding timing, or cylinder lock up and the gun is just as tight as it was when new.


Of all the pistols I've ever owned THIS is the one that I've enjoyed shooting the most. I've owned three of them. I love the balance of an S&W Model 29 with an 8 inch barrel. Nothing has ever felt better in my hand; and the accurate and powerful way a Model 29 can hit at 100 - 150 yards still continues to amaze me! Just a beautiful handgun; but, it ain't for carry or (in spite of the movies) for use as a self-defense weapon.

In my personal experience, well put together revolvers almost NEVER breakdown. About the only thing that'll slow a well built revolver down is a rare high primer; and that can be easily fixed. I'll bet I've had ten (or more) problems with semiautomatic pistols for every snafu I've had with a revolver; AND, in the early days, the semi-autos always required a trip to the gunsmith and a couple of weeks to fix.


----------



## Planoracer (Nov 16, 2012)

Here in Dallas the gun show prices are usually 10-15% higher than the same item in a reputable store.I would suggest you spend your money at a local store and go to the gun show to see what's available.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Glock Doctor
You're right, it ain't for carry at least not with the 8 3/8 barrel one of the reasons I went with a 4 inch. I recently bought a 629 Talo with a 3 inch barrel and round butt, a little easier to conceal but a bit on the heavy side, both shoot great with 44 specials which I would recommend for self defense. Most of the 10,000 rounds out of my 29 were full power magnum loads, I was a little bit out of my mind when I first bought it, and just wanted to make a lot of noise. Oh well, kids will be kids. I also have a Ruger Redhawk which I purchased in 1980, a little bit beefier than the 29, both are excellent handguns.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

The problem with High Point firearms is that they have zinc slides, I'm not sure how well that will hold up to extensive practice. It's one thing if you already know how to shoot well, and put enough rounds through it to make sure it functions, but I just don't know whether I could trust my life with it.


----------



## jasmine2501 (Oct 10, 2012)

Lol, no, I meant to say Beretta. Good quality stuff, they don't mess around. My first gun was a 92fs. It's a great range gun for a lady, but for protection I would probably go with one of the compacts. I have a Px4 compact and I love it, very accurate for the range and perfect size for me.


----------



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

a shotgun will @#&^ a persons day up!


----------

